# Hi! Newbie here!



## redfinch (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi everyone!  
This is my first post. I don't have any mice yet but i'm trying to do all the research I can before I get a couple when my two elderly hamsters have passed away. I've kept 6 gerbils and 6 hamsters over about 10 years and after handling a mouse at a local breeder I fell in love! I'm a university student in the UK, studying psychology so i'm fascinated with how intelligent mice are and I'd love to try and train them a little. 
Lovely to meet you all and I can't wait to become a part of the forums here!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome! Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey there


----------

